# MIAMI vs MINNESOTA - 7:30pm



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Miami Heat* vs *Minnesota Timberwolves*

*LINEUPS:*

PG - Jason Williams/Sebastian Telfair
SG - Dwyane Wade/Marko Jaric
SF - Dorell Wright/Corey Brewer
PF - Udonis Haslem/Craig Smith
C - Shaquille O'Neal/Al Jefferson

A game that features one team that everyone thought would be one of the worst teams and a suprisingly bad Heat team.

Seriously...if we lose this game, we might as well forget this season and start planning for the future. I still think we will win this game - but it should be interesting.

*KEYS TO THE GAME:*

*1. Rebounding -* We have been pathetic rebounding the ball since the Suns game. The Wolves have a few very good rebounders in 'Baby' Al Jefferson, Craig Smith and Corey Brewer. At the moment, we dont have anyone besides Haslem rebounding the ball. If Wright can get some minutes and Shaq shows up, we may be able to compete on the glass.

*2. Backcourt Dominance -* We have a much better backup then the Wolves. Telfair and Jaric are nice players, but neither are great defenders, and Wade SHOULD have a field day. He needs to cut down the turnovers and start hitting some shots. Ditto with JWill.

*3. Interior Defense - *Smith has been tearing people apart since he broke in to the starting lineup. He may be undersized, but hes a wide body, and uses his body effectively. Jefferson has a dominant low post game and is becoming a legitimate force down low. Neither are great defenders though, and Shaq has a massive height advantage. If Shaq is on his game and in the flow, we should get a bunch of easy hoops off him and his assists.










The return of Toine to Miami is an interesting sub-plot. 6 weeks after completing the trade, neither team is getting much from it. Ricky Davis is producing, but he continues to be a loser every where he goes. It cant be a coincidence. Walker's unceremonious exit will add some form of fuel to the fire, however, I dont expect much from him.​
*NOTEABLE STATISTICS:​*







*CRAIG SMITH​*
In the month of December, Smith is averaging: 

16.5ppg, 5.5rpg, 29.3mpg

Nice numbers from the new starting power forward of the Wolves.








*DWYANE WADE​*
In the month of December, Wade is averaging:

24.75ppg, 4.5rpg, 8apg, 5.3to's, 38.6mpg - Wade like numbers, but points are too low and turnovers too high.​
*PREDICTION:​*
Heat - 98
Wolves - 93​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nice game thread BG44. i hope the Heat win so that it can encourage you to continue making game threads.:cheers:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

if we lose to the twolves, you are to NEVER make anotha game thread again.

but seriosly, if they lose ur right we can pretty much call it a season. this is the one team keeping us from having the worst record in the league (and really being the worst team too - THE SONICS DOMINATE US).

lets go heat ~ ..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layout BG44. 

We just cant lose this game tomorrow. If we do then we'll know that our struggles this season havent been because of effort or energy, its because we suck :yes:

Now watch Toine light us up tomorrow. Wouldn't surprise me the way this season has gone.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Nice layout BG44.
> 
> We just cant lose this game tomorrow. If we do then we'll know that our struggles this season havent been because of effort or energy, its because we suck :yes:
> 
> Now watch Toine light us up tomorrow. Wouldn't surprise me the way this season has gone.


Shimmy will end up with 30+ points, 12 rebounds, 7 assists and 4 blocks and will do the "shimmy" about 10 times during the game :biggrin:


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Shimmy will end up with 30+ points, 12 rebounds, 7 assists and 4 blocks and will do the "shimmy" about 10 times during the game :biggrin:


LOL I was just about to post something like that...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: I bet Toine will do the Shimmy if he makes a FT. Just to spite Riles. 

DOHleac's starting! If Shaq gets in offensive foul trouble against him I've lost all faith in Shaq. Shaq should know how Doleac plays defense by now, and he definitely needs to school Doleac.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell saved us with a big time block that led to a Wade fastbreak and free throws then Riley decides to pull him during the free throws for Ricky. The camera came in on Dorell with Riley telling him the sub and Dorell shook his head and I can't read lips but I think that I saw a couple F-bombs. Then when the sub came Dorell took out his mouthpiece and was shaking his head.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Dorell saved us with a big time block that led to a Wade fastbreak and free throws then Riley decides to pull him during the free throws for Ricky. The camera came in on Dorell with Riley telling him the sub and Dorell shook his head and I can't read lips but I think that I saw a couple F-bombs. Then when the sub came Dorell took out his mouthpiece and was shaking his head.


Yeah. That was bull****...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Anyone else notice the instant energy when Zo came in for Shaq?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Anyone else notice the instant energy when Zo came in for Shaq?


Yup. It was really kinda sad to see Shaq make a conscious effort to take it to Doleac and only go 1-4 with a turnover. Oh, well. You can't fight Father Time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Yup. It was really kinda sad to see Shaq make a conscious effort to take it to Doleac and only go 1-4 with a turnover. Oh, well. You can't fight Father Time.


Man. Zo's fought father time and a bum kidney.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did anybody see Dorell call for the lob on that last play but JWill didn't want to throw it? That would have been sick. He should've tried it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Man. Zo's fought father time and a bum kidney.


Both kidneys too (I think).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

almost missed the game,

wat happened with dorrell getting subbed? any reason for it?

wo, dorrel has 3 blocks alredy?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem A Huge Block!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> almost missed the game,
> 
> wat happened with dorrell getting subbed? any reason for it?
> 
> wo, dorrel has 3 blocks alredy?


He was subbed 5 mins in after 2 nice blocks. There wasn't any reason except that Riley wanted to put Ricky in. Dorell was playing well like he usually does.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade the drive and easy dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Zo a nice block, 6th blockshot for miami.

Wade not playing well tonite.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Where the hell is Quinn?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

we let the minnesota bench score 26 in the first half.. i didnt kno they HAD a bench......

we're down 47-41 to the wolves.. the TIMBERWOLVES. and they dont even hav toine!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

If we lose tonight, I'm starting an official 2008 NBA Draft Lottery thread.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, wat a terrible first half...

And I was gonna start that thread if we lose tonight haha.

38% at the half from the field...nasty. Shaq with 4 turnovers at the half...gross...4 points and 4 boards against Doleac? WTF?

Wade - pull ur finger out, ur better then this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Where the hell is Quinn?


Same place DQ is. I don't know why he wouldnt play either when we're struggling so bad on offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Story of the season: the only guys who can score are young kids who can't defend and the old guys who can defend can't score. IMO, you can't win without scoring the ball. The young kids have at least beat Phoenix.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God...we SUCK!...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

At least Shaq is active on the defensive end..

Also...ehh...Never mind, there's nothing else to report.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

53-48 now, lookd lik we mite play betta this half but no.. turnover, missed shot, turnover, missed shot. horrible basketball and against the wolves..
wade is 2-14..
if we lose this game im all for a lottery thread, we shud also sticky it and give up making game threads till we win a game.

shaq another dunk, hes picking up for wades mess.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq is our best defensive and hustle player rite now :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looks horrible out there...everybody does though.

Quinn in the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How Daequan, Quinn and Dorell cant play in this team is beyond me. We ****in suck right now. We are the worst team in the league at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Jefferson's got 17 and 18 already.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

if we were playing any other team rite now, we'd be down by 20+ points. people wuld be talking about how the heat are finished on the general board and i'd hav to agree with them.

wade 2/16 now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we lose this games... It is time for us to call it a year and unload the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whoever is guarding Wade should just lay off him and force him to shoot jumpers cause he is ice cold tonight.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

So do we start Derrick Rose from day one next year or try to bring him along slowly?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bit of an ugly game hey guys  lol

maybe we can take it down to a game winner situation or something to at least make it exciting for us wolves/heat fans


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching paint dry would be more entertaining to than watching this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definately. Hopefully that dunk rejuvenated him a little. Nice to see Dorell with 4 blocks, but hes only got 3 boards and 0 points. Id like him to start the 4th cause his defense has been nice tonight. Ricky's taking too many ill advised jumpers, they arent the right shots.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Bit of an ugly game hey guys  lol
> 
> maybe we can take it down to a game winner situation or something to at least make it exciting for us wolves/heat fans


this game hurts my eyes and is possibly gona the worst heat game all season.
the way things hav been going wit this team, game winner situation = anutha loss 

im looking forward to meeting in the lottery tho :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn and Wade back to back jumpers. Tie game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

consecutive made baskets by quinn and wade! 2! thats gota be a record!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like when Quinn and Wright play together because Wright handles all the rebounds, dunks, and blocks while Quinn hits the 3's and handles the balls. That's what chemistry is all about.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Quinn. That's embarrassing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yea quinn missed an open layup .. jaric was trailing but it wasnt even contested really.

and after a quick start looks like the games gone back to horribly boring and slow.
1 point ball game, shaq at the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need pick it up...this is abysmal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jefferson is just schooling all our bigs. 20 and 19 now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaqs been real active here in the 4th, hes sadly the better half of shaq&wade rite now..
not sure who said this, one of the broadcasters but its the truth: "Whoever wins this game isnt gona remember or care how good or bad they played, whoever loses is going home feeling terrible".


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This quote is from yesterday:




> "We need shooters," Riley said.
> 
> Starting forward Dorell Wright played only 93 seconds in the second half of Saturday's 106-103 loss to the Pacers, with Riley citing the need for additional shooting on the floor.
> 
> ...


DQ tonight - 0 minutes :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Wade. two in a row. Keep attacking Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade heating up a bit. Heat up 1.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How does Wade have 24 points?! Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can guarantee 100% that Stu Jackson will turn that last foul into a flagrant. No doubt about it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yea wade really doesnt deserve his 24 points haha, he shud hav lik 16 at most.

shaq goes to the bench with 5 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with back to back jumpers. Heat up 5.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haslem hits 2 j's from teh same spot, from wade and ricky assists.

heat up 5 and on a 13-4 run.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> UD with back to back jumpers. Heat up 5.


None of us noticed it happening, but UD quietly has become our 2nd best player. He went to work on that jumper and fixed it because it was broke early in the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq fouls out. Is that good or bad?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

bad for today, he was actualy trying. least we got zo :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a bullcrap foul on Shaq. Hes now fouled out coz of that...****in ****.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

well bad foul call on mccants handcheck on wade too.
mccants did handcheck him but it was a very weak foul/call n i hat those calls so ill say it almost evens out.

its a 1 point game after the wade miss -> minny fast break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Timberwolves go zone. We better make our outside shots...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade drives in and draws the foul, 2 shots coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finds a crease. Draws another foul.

16-18 from the line. Thankfully he's making them tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

jefferson called for a foul on haslems rebound, wow.
helps us, haslem has 14 rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another broken play goes against us as McCants hits the 3. Amazing.

Zo with the big tip in. Heat up 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol:

That was it! The crazy broken play that results in a 3! Every game!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade missed j, haslem rebounds and puits up a hook, mourning tips it in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man Zo just saved our ***...again...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mourning saves us on 3 consecutive possessions!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade strips it, UD gets the steal.

Zo with ANOTHER big offensive rebound. And another! Zo to the line.

Now that's effort! :clap:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:lol: at zo's freethrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

adam said:


> :lol:
> 
> That was it! The crazy broken play that results in a 3! Every game!


I knew it was down before I even saw McCants catch it. Amazing how it happens EVERY game.

Huge boards by Zo there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade fouled, 2 point game but wade going to the line for two.

second time this year wade's at the line for 20+ freethrows.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet Wade goes 1-2 and they hit a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 30 on 18-20 from the line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ok, so I was wrong, big deal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 91-87.

A win's a win...but that was ugly.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat win.

:lol: at this whole game, but theres some momentum :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, Heat win! Terrible Terrible game and i dont feel that much better saying it, but we win.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

So I guess the lottery thread will have to be put on hold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For atleast another game, yes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> So I guess the lottery thread will have to be put on hold.


don worry, probly next game anyway..

wat was the guy (i don remember that guys name..) talking bout wit wade at the end? bout sum restaurant?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo was huge down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD put up big numbers tonight- 18pts 16rbs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey NAB have you been visiting that forum that I told you about?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definately. If he doesnt get that tip - we are still playin right now.

Why the hell didnt Daequan play in this game? Riles is such a liar. Yesterday he said he was going to play Cook more...now he doesnt even get in the game?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

0 points for Dorell? What gives?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To be fair, 1 was a tip in attempt at the buzzer and the other 2 I didnt see. Your not gonna score a lot when u get 3 shot attempts. Unless we are playing the uptempo style game hes not going to score a lot, because we dont look for him AT ALL in that setting.

Dont worry about the 0 points, be happy about the 4 blocks and a few rebounds. At the moment hes basically a more athletic, less tenacious James Posey. If we are ever going to truly maximise his potential...we'll need to play like the Heat team with Wade/Butler/Odom.

Come to think of it - Corey Brewer and Wright are quite similar players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> Hey NAB have you been visiting that forum that I told you about?


yea its great, thanks,,
has lik everyone been using that or is it a fairly rare/new thing?

one of dorrels shot attempts was a missed tip in at the buzzer, another was a missed jumper from about 4 feet inside the arc and not sure bout the other.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So BG's the new game starter. And I'm not going to be posting during the game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> yea its great, thanks,,
> has lik everyone been using that or is it a fairly rare/new thing?
> 
> one of dorrels shot attempts was a missed tip in at the buzzer, another was a missed jumper from about 4 feet inside the arc and not sure bout the other.


I was at the game. I thought D-Wright looked good. His first attempt was a nice drive where he got mobbed and there was no call. I don't really remember the tip-in attempt, but that jumper I thought looked good and could've gone in, but you can understand a guy missing that shot when he hasn't taken one all game and all of his attempts are the result of broken plays.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jace said:


> I was at the game. I thought D-Wright looked good. His first attempt was a nice drive where he got mobbed and there was no call. I don't really remember the tip-in attempt, but that jumper I thought looked good and could've gone in, but you can understand a guy missing that shot when he hasn't taken one all game and all of his attempts are the result of broken plays.


yea im happy with wat hes doin on offence too, his jumper looks much improved. he culd hav gotten the call on the missed tip-in too, just kinda flew in to tip it in traffic and landed on the ground. anyway we shud probly look for him a lot more off-ball, hows his off-ball movement?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They barely squeaked out a win over the worst team in the league..... at home... 


 lord help us


----------

